# Diesel Cruze sales



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I was curious myself what the overall diesel Cruze sales numbers were since launch. I imagine the short term sales are dropping as I don't think they have any 2015's on the lot and I would think the 2014's are running low.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If they put the aisin transmission into the gas models there would be almost no reason to buy the diesel. Unless you were a highway only kind of person. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The diesel does have a lot more power than the gas version. I only wish they would offer a 6 spd standard trans as well. If the Cruze was offered with the 2.0L turbo gas engine I would have gone that way as it could have easily been a 300hp/320tq car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Haven't seen any posting lately on the monthly sales of the TD Cruze. Are they still around 500 a month or starting to decline since diesel fuel hasn't dropped in price much.


500 sold in December with 5,988 sold for calendar year 2014. 

2,995 sold during calendar year 2013.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Not great numbers, but not bad. Need to double that this year.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's actually not bad when you consider nobody even knows they exist. They need to have a big diesel badge on the back of them and more commercials. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There is very little diesel specific advertising for these cars. I pull up to the diesel pump with the Cruze and I get strange looks all the time, and then they ask, since when does Chevy make a diesel car? lol Nobody that is not actively researching the Cruze has any idea.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> There is very little diesel specific advertising for these cars. I pull up to the diesel pump with the Cruze and I get strange looks all the time, and then they ask, since when does Chevy make a diesel car? lol Nobody that is not actively researching the Cruze has any idea.


People don't know! 
Some people I know were looking at my car yesterday and wondering why it was "knocking" then they saw the DIESEL badge I put on the back. They were surprised that Chevy made a diesel and now one is going to the dealer for a test drive.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

I think _most_ people that would be potentially in the market for such a vehicle (e.g. high mileage drivers) are aware it exits. Economically, the Cruze Diesel just doesn’t make sense for 98% of buyers in this class especially as the price difference between gasoline and diesel has widened even more.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Must people that see ours didn't know Chevy made a diesel car.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

bowtieblue said:


> I think _most_ people that would be potentially in the market for such a vehicle (e.g. high mileage drivers) are aware it exits. Economically, the Cruze Diesel just doesn’t make sense for 98% of buyers in this class especially as the price difference between gasoline and diesel has widened even more.


With diesel vs. gas prices at its current spread the diesel is not saving any money as far as fuel costs go. The diesel would be much more competitive cost wise if it were offered in lower trim levels and a manual transmission. It is really hard to compare apples to apples between the cost of the ECO and Diesel Cruze because the options are far different. In reality buying an LS if far cheaper than the ECO, you can fill the LS tank quite a few times for the price difference. So I don't really understand those trying to justify buying one trim over another based solely on the price of fuel alone.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> With diesel vs. gas prices at its current spread the diesel is not saving any money as far as fuel costs go. The diesel would be much more competitive cost wise if it were offered in lower trim levels and a manual transmission. It is really hard to compare apples to apples between the cost of the ECO and Diesel Cruze because the options are far different. In reality buying an LS if far cheaper than the ECO, you can fill the LS tank quite a few times for the price difference. So I don't really understand those trying to justify buying one trim over another based solely on the price of fuel alone.


Even if offered in lower/all trim levels, wouldn't there still be about a $1,400-$1,500 premium (added cost) U.S. for the diesel version?

For the average driver who puts on 13,500 miles/year mixed between city and highway, that premium wouldn’t at all be worth it especially at current average fuel prices ($2.14 for regular and $3.01 for diesel). Even with $0 premium, they’d be spending $1,500 more on fuel alone over five years with the CTD based on the above scenario. The high mileage, mostly highway driver is the best candidate for a CTD but those people only make up a very small percentage of buyers. Most people just aren't good candidates for the CTD but for those who are, it's nice that Chevrolet has it available.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There would be a price premium for the diesel version in any trim level as it does cost around $1500 more to build.

I agree, diesels are definitely not for most average drivers either, especially with the DPF. It is not really a good fit it if your drive does not take you on the highway regularly. It is more of a cult following, those that buy the diesel, buy it because they want a diesel. A manual transmission option would greatly increase sales though.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I bought the diesel because I wanted the torque.. I sold my wife on the diesel by telling here people have gotten 50mpgs. But we pretty much never drive on the highway. 6k on it right now with 90% of that city. And I have a heavy foot.. so that cant be good for the car. I also use the remote start a lot! So my gas mileage on the computer has been as low as 16mpgs.. haha. I want to see if I can break it.. but no problems with the dpf yet!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I bought mine because I love diesels. Cost had nothing to do with it, however it has been a very nice benefit of not having to fill up as often as with a gasoline car. I can go 600 miles or more on every tank, even in the winter.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

It does get frustrating with people constantly comparing the Diesel to the Eco/MT.

Powerwise the Diesel is much more enjoyable than our 1.4T/Auto was.
But with Diesel running 70% more than gas it will never payoff dollar/cents wise.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

They need to steal one of the marketing people from Dodge


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Since buying the diesel, I often think to myself that maybe I should've gotten a 2LT with the manual transmission. Would've been 0% financing for up to 84 months (as opposed to 3.99% for 84 months on the diesel). Also, would've been cheaper to buy, and because I do 95% city driving, the fuel economy of the diesel probably wouldn't be much better (if any) than a 2LT with a manual transmission. At the time I was buying the diesel, a Cruze 2LT wasn't even a consideration because I wasn't comparing the Cruze Diesel to other Cruze trim levels. I was comparing the Cruze to a Jetta TDI. I have absolutely no regrets buying a Diesel. The only thing I might do differently if I was to do it again, is I'd at least drive a 2LT with a manual (and maybe an LTZ or 2LT automatic). At the end of the day though, I love my Diesel and granted it only has 14,000 km's on it, I've had no issues in that 14,000 km's.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Since buying the diesel, I often think to myself that maybe I should've gotten a 2LT with the manual transmission. Would've been 0% financing for up to 84 months (as opposed to 3.99% for 84 months on the diesel). Also, would've been cheaper to buy, and because I do 95% city driving, the fuel economy of the diesel probably wouldn't be much better (if any) than a 2LT with a manual transmission. At the time I was buying the diesel, a Cruze 2LT wasn't even a consideration because I wasn't comparing the Cruze Diesel to other Cruze trim levels. I was comparing the Cruze to a Jetta TDI. I have absolutely no regrets buying a Diesel. The only thing I might do differently if I was to do it again, is I'd at least drive a 2LT with a manual (and maybe an LTZ or 2LT automatic). At the end of the day though, I love my Diesel and granted it only has 14,000 km's on it, I've had no issues in that 14,000 km's.


This is exactly what happened to me and exactly how I feel. Only think was I needed an automatic so my gf could drive it. Sometimes I think I should've tested the gas models and the diesel but I didn't even give them a chance. Btw I have 18500km and no issues so far. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I never test drove the gas versions either, once I heard there was a Diesel version that is all I wanted! lol
I did not pull the trigger though until they offered 0%, otherwise my plan was to wait for a good used one later on. 
With the fuel prices the way they are I also sometimes second guess my decision as fuel savings was a small part of my diesel reasoning, but I really love driving a car that feels like it has a V6 with all the torque.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the power too and it seems as if the more miles I put on mine, the faster it gets.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If the Cruze would not have been offered as a diesel, I would have never even considered buying the car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> I was curious myself what the overall diesel Cruze sales numbers were since launch. I imagine the short term sales are dropping as I don't think they have any 2015's on the lot and I would think the 2014's are running low.


My dealer still has 6 in their lot and is offering a $4500 discount, so basically $22,500 before haggling.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I bought my diesel I wanted a Commodore to replace my reliable old one with 250,000km on the clock and still running perfectly. A petrol Cruze would never be considered because of the drop from 3.8L to 1.4 even with a turbo still too underpowered. The diesel while down on HP to the Commodore which has about 228 f/lbs of torque compared to the Cruze diesel's 266 is much closer to what I had. As the Commodore was duel fuel the running cost is not much different and may even favour the Commodore, but I am happy and at least the Cruze it is now paid for so no monthly payments any more.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

My Cruze Diesel is my mid-life crisis car; I did not buy it because of a cold-blooded calculation of economic payback (and I have a master’s degree in mathematics, so you might reasonably expect that I would have made such a calculation), but because it was really well equipped, had impressive highway range, and was _unusual_. (Why be normal?)

In the two months that I have owned the car, I have only met one person who knew that there was such a thing as a Cruze Diesel — a young man who works at the Shell station in Balgonie, Saskatchewan, where I refuelled after driving 970 km on one tank. “Is that a Cruze?” he asked excitedly. It turns out that he was a total diesel nerd (and I mean that in the most positive sense), and he told me all about his family’s diesel Mercedes.

Despite its best efforts, General Motors has not kept the Cruze Diesel a secret from everyone.


----------



## txGearhead (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought my diesel Cruz Aug of last year. I absolutely love it! Great gas mileage, plenty of power and at 6'5" I have no prob with legroom. On the highway I can go almost 700 miles.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm suprised if anything sales wouldn't go up if people knew this car existed.

The price drop in Diesel as of late is fantastic!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

txGearhead said:


> I bought my diesel Cruz Aug of last year. I absolutely love it! Great gas mileage, plenty of power and at 6'5" I have no prob with legroom. On the highway I can go almost 700 miles.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I never test drove the gas versions either, once I heard there was a Diesel version that is all I wanted! lol
> I did not pull the trigger though until they offered 0%, otherwise my plan was to wait for a good used one later on.
> With the fuel prices the way they are I also sometimes second guess my decision as fuel savings was a small part of my diesel reasoning, but I really love driving a car that feels like it has a V6 with all the torque.


Almost the same thing here. I never tested the gas, although I had a 2014 gas rental 9 or 10 months after I got the car. I just drove the diesel and knew I wanted it. Have the same feelings about the savings, especially now that most of my driving is in town, but I'm still really glad I got it for the torque. For what it's worth, this car, at overboost has the same torque as a Speed3 which is nice (I think the Speed3 got canned a few years ago though).


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

VtTD said:


> Almost the same thing here. I never tested the gas, although I had a 2014 gas rental 9 or 10 months after I got the car. I just drove the diesel and knew I wanted it. Have the same feelings about the savings, especially now that most of my driving is in town, but I'm still really glad I got it for the torque. For what it's worth, this car, at overboost has the same torque as a Speed3 which is nice (I think the Speed3 got canned a few years ago though).


I'd still really like to drive a gas one. Particularly a fully loaded 2LT with the RS package and a manual transmission. As I've said before though, when I got the Cruze, I wasn't comparing it to other Cruze's, I was comparing it to a Jetta TDI. Looking back on it, I still think I should've given a gas one a chance though. Oh well, I love my diesel


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I almost bought a 2014 black diesel the other day. Best the dealer could do was 21,800 for a car that had been sitting on the lot for 380 days I was a bit disappointed.

Throw in the fact my winter wheel set up on my 2011 Eco wouldn't swap over without a wheel switch to a different lug pattern and no option for a manual transmission I decided to just get a 2014 Eco 6 speed manual for $17,900 with driver convenience and the extra saftey one with the blind spot alert and backup alert.

Picking it up next week.

Chevy lost out on a sale of a diesel cruze mostly because of the lack of the manual transmission. The dealer in Ann Arbor MI has 3 of them that have been on the lot for over a year


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> I almost bought a 2014 black diesel the other day. Best the dealer could do was 21,800 for a car that had been sitting on the lot for 380 days I was a bit disappointed.


That is a pretty good price, $5K off MSRP. Is that with GM employee pricing?

Does that dealer even know how to sell a Diesel model?
One of ours tried to tell me the only difference between the EcoD and Eco gas is more torque, sales fail there.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

diesel fuel will never come down in price,as the states that want to pass a tax increase usually get them voted down,so the state just adds the tax at the diesel pump so those of us that made a living driving over the road 18 wheelers paid for these increases every time we filled up,or paid quarterly mileage taxes to every state.
we are required to show proof of miles driven/fuel receipts for the previous quarter,or pay a set monetary fee.
and today's diesel's have a new emissions system where a regen fuel is required,at almost$3.00 gallon just for the emissions bringing almost $7.00 gallon total between the 2 fuels.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

dirt dauber said:


> and today's diesel's have a new emissions system where a regen fuel is required,at almost$3.00 gallon just for the emissions bringing almost $7.00 gallon total between the 2 fuels.


Yeah but you rarely fill the DEF and when I filled it last time about a month ago it was well under $3.00 gallon.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I use roughly 1 gallon of def for every 11k km. at least that's how much gm said it took to fill my def reservoir back up when I took my car in for its first oil change. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Drove a 1LT rental for a month while my new CTD was on the shop waiting for a DEF pump. The CTD is more powerful, smoother, and seems to ride and handle better than the gas. I love it but just wish I had waited for the big discounts that are now available. Paid $23,400 with convenience package as the only option.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> The diesel does have a lot more power than the gas version. I only wish they would offer a 6 spd standard trans as well. If the Cruze was offered with the 2.0L turbo gas engine I would have gone that way as it could have easily been a 300hp/320tq car.


They make a Cruze with a 2.0t gas motor. It's called the Verano 



Cruze2.0TD said:


> Since buying the diesel, I often think to myself that maybe I should've gotten a 2LT with the manual transmission. Would've been 0% financing for up to 84 months (as opposed to 3.99% for 84 months on the diesel). Also, would've been cheaper to buy, and because I do 95% city driving, the fuel economy of the diesel probably wouldn't be much better (if any) than a 2LT with a manual transmission. At the time I was buying the diesel, a Cruze 2LT wasn't even a consideration because I wasn't comparing the Cruze Diesel to other Cruze trim levels. I was comparing the Cruze to a Jetta TDI. I have absolutely no regrets buying a Diesel. The only thing I might do differently if I was to do it again, is I'd at least drive a 2LT with a manual (and maybe an LTZ or 2LT automatic). At the end of the day though, I love my Diesel and granted it only has 14,000 km's on it, I've had no issues in that 14,000 km's.


I think its awesome how the Diesel has had ZERO recalls so far (knock on wood). I have the #TeamRecall sticker on my car, yet I feel this is one of the most reliable cars I have owned. It's GREAT!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> They make a Cruze with a 2.0t gas motor. It's called the Verano
> 
> I think its awesome how the Diesel has had ZERO recalls so far (knock on wood). I have the #TeamRecall sticker on my car, yet I feel this is one of the most reliable cars I have owned. It's GREAT!


Yeah, the Verano is an option I suppose! lol Never really thought of that. 

As for the Diesel Cruze it is nice that there have not been any widespread issues or recalls to date.


----------

